# Please Critique my 8yr old Oldenburg mare



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Would love to hear what the experts have to say :lol: 

she is perfect to me, I could not of asked for a better horse, she is competitive and is a powerhouse when I ask but if I bring out my toddler she stands like a stone and let's him love on her and plods along like a 20 yr old school horse for him to sit on her back 

Tess is my 8 year old Oldenburg mare, who I got as a coming three year old and other then a little help from the ground in the beginning I have started/trained her myself.

I did most of my training English (working towards hunter/jumper) but life got in the way and just starting to get back in the last year, but am also training her to do Western, extreme cowboy for the challenge and fun of course 

The last couple years bc of a human baby she lost her feminine figure and lost her top line but I have been working really hard since winter to get her back in shape, that being said she only gets worked 2-max 4 times a week, so was a touch slow at first.

I apologize that I only got one side view and the back pic didn't turn out so only front  also a video of her moving. Please excuse the fact I disappear for short periods of time, I just placed camera on fence post 



















Just a couple cuz she is my pretty girl :lol:


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am no good at critique, but I gotta say I like her, something about her is very appealing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's lovely. The only thing about the riding is to do more work on a circle, less on the long side. But, honestly, I feel it's unfair for me to offer any critique as I am not any kind of champ rider .


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys,  

Yes normally I do much more circle and lateral work, just did the long side a bunch because I knew it would be in the video frame


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Such a pretty mare. A really nice feminine face. Nice angles in her hind end and looks like she has nice sturdy feet. The only thing is (And it might just be the picture) she's pretty long-backed. Nice shoulder angle too.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks  I think it is the angle (I was thinking that to as I examined the picture she is at a angle with a slight bend in her neck) to get an idea she is approx 16.2hh and fits a 76" blanket haha I always thought of her as short backed as my TB before her was no taller then 16hh and was a 80-82" blanket and but also didn't look long backed


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful feminine looking horse. No faults I can see, only a very athletic, gorgeous horse.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Lovely girl

She is VERY over at the knee. Beyond that, she has the signature huge warmblood ears, but a pretty face. Her neck is quite short, but she has a clean throatlatch. She has a good angle to her shoulder and pasterns, but her pasterns are a bit on the long side. She has a deep heartgirth and a good depth of barrel, but is tied up in the flanks a bit. She has a short, flat croup. She is post-legged, as well. Her front legs are set very nicely! 

She's really pretty!  My computer has issues with videos, but I love her!!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks makeyourmark,  can you explain why you think she is so over the knee? I don't know the expression all that well so just wondering if you could explain :lol: I wonder as well as I have heard that as a serious fault involving Possible lameness and it was never discussed or shown during her vet pre-purchase, as a weedy coming three yr old :lol:
Although not a good confo shot here is a picture of her from when I first got her
Haha don't mind all the winter fuzzier baby belly and leg "feathers"








Thanks again 

Forgot to add that I think the pic has a funny angle and her neck is slightly turned as although am no expert lol I have always loved her neck and thought it long but does look super short here lol I wish now after staring at the photo for probably far to long and over analyzing it that I need a redo on the confo pic attempt silly me thinking I could get it right the first time haha


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Over at the knee, also sometimes referred to as "buck-kneed" is a conformation fault, not a lameness issue. She is, quite simply, over at the knee.










I found a little chart for you. It's not the best, but you can see here what it means.










And I love your girl Looking again, I think that the neck might've been just lifted oddly, but I can't be sure. Another picture might clear that up. :think:

All warmbloods are just hideous as youngsters! Ugly beasts! But they sure do turn out nice!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome thank you  not sure where/why I heard it being a lameness issue *fheww* moment of panic gone haha 

Haha I know eh? She was bought because of her beautiful movement (extended trot to die for) not her baby looks LOL i actually bought her off of a video (with option to return if didn't work out) and I remember being a touch shocked when she got off the trailer I was positive it wasn't the same horse, :shock: (video done in summer got in winter) but all I had to do was turn her out and see her move and remembered why I fell in love and I have been beyond happy ever since :happydance:

Thanks again


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

She is very pretty. I'm no conformational expert, however this is what I can see.

I love her shoulder angle. Its slope should allow for wonderful extension (I am unable to watch the video at this time)

Her neck is set on nice and high and doesn't seem to "run into" her chest.

Nice deep girth and large barrel as well (what size girth is she???)

Large, kind eyes makes it likely that she is willing to please.

I can't see, but I can kinda tell, she has a large amount of space between her two eyes. Any horse I've ever worked with that had a large space here has been a breeze to work with, kind, and "in your pocket" (but this is just from my experience)

She is over at the knee, but it is nothing to worry about.

She also has a short croup, however I wouldn't worry about that either. 

Overall I like her. How tall is she? She looks large but that tends to be a warmblood thing, even if they aren't really tall. Well I hope this helps. I think what I like most about her is her kind eyes and the expression she has in her face in all the photos.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you healing4horses, you are right on about her personality and full willingness to please, she has been the easiest horse I have ever trained and is a real lover, for a extremely powerful riding mare when I get on she turns into a babysitter if I have my toddler anywhere near.

You are also right about the extended trot, that is way I bought her, her sale video showed her free in the arena and her trot was so beautiful I was in love haha

She wears a 52" girth but in the summer it's tight and I need a girth extension haha and she is approx 16.2hh (I have not sticked her the proper way since a couple years ago) 

Thanks again  I truly love her and thinks she is the best but it's nice to know I don't just have "love googles" on, as I have always found it easier to find the faults in other horses lol


----------

